# Can't display page



## mike0987 (Nov 29, 2006)

i have the belkin F5d7633-4 adsl modem with wireless G-Router , im having problems opening the 192.168.2.1 address in my browser it keeps saying internet explorer cannot display the page. when i first bought the modem/router 192.168.2.1 loaded , i had a virus since and had to buy a new copy of windows xp and install it ,since then internet browser doesn't load it i even installed internet explorer 7 and tryed netscape browerser , i have a xbox 360 and im trying to get online but it fails the DNS test . DO i have to get the 192.168.2.1 working to get on xbox live? if you could tell me all the codes like ip,subnet,gatway & DNS primary and secondary-im using aol


----------



## cjessee (Aug 22, 2005)

What is the make and model of the the router?

Also, go to start-run and type cmd in the run dialog. You should get the DOS prompt at this point. type ipconfig /all and post the results. This should help you get your answer faster.

Oopss... you hijacked someone's thread.... create your own thread and include the information that I have requested.


----------



## mike0987 (Nov 29, 2006)

it's a belkin F5d7633-4 i tryed the run-cmd-ipconfig/all, doesn't have codes what my problem is that my 192.168.2.1 address doesn't load in my internet brower therefore i cannot connect my modem/router to my pc whats wrong with my browser?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Even though it appears you're having the same problem, please start a new thread when you have a new issue. It's very difficult to keep two problems straight and who's working on what in a single thread. I've created a new thread for your issue here. Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Turn off everything.

Make sure the modem is connected to the WAN/Internet port of the router, and the computer is connected to one of the LAN/Network ports.

Turn on the modem, wait for a solid connect/data light.

Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.

Turn on the computer and see if you're connected.

If you're still having problems, do this.

For 98 or ME, Start, Run, COMMAND to open a DOS window:
--- or ---
For 2K or XP, Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------

